# karcher pulsing



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

hi all my karcher has started pulsing whilst idle and seems to be leaking from base what should i check or is it knackered?


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine is doing the same  need to get a set of star ended keys and open it up but I cba. I tend to just try to minimise the time it's sat pulsing, so turn it off each time I'm done spraying. Not as easy but not such a big deal! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Which model is it - the cylinder head and control units are prone to failure or it could be a faulty seal. I just got mine repaired, £50 including fitting. Can be done DIY for less if you can diagnose the issue. Problem is that sometimes it's the slightest of hairline cracks which can be difficult to spot


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

currently doing same as vxr tom


if its a £50 repair its prob scrap and id be best off to replace...hmm kranzle stand at waxstock then lol


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

DarrenM said:


> Which model is it - the cylinder head and control units are prone to failure or it could be a faulty seal. I just got mine repaired, £50 including fitting. Can be done DIY for less if you can diagnose the issue. Problem is that sometimes it's the slightest of hairline cracks which can be difficult to spot


It's probably an easy fix I just forget when I'm not using it, then can't be bothered when I'm finished and just put it away. If it starts effecting performance I will sort it. Thanks for the ideas of what it might be. It's just a leak I believe.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine started doing the exact same only leaks when left idling though I think a bit annoying but I'm sure it will survive


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

my karcher started pulsing when switched on and i noticed an oil patch on floor, i striped it down and found the pump unit leaking, apparently a common fault! so i repacked with grease and its still going!! although it has dropped pressure 
a new pump unit is to expensive i found to replace.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

mine is doing this so ill be stripping it down soon..... bit pants these karchers!!


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine was pulsing and leaking a bit. It turned to be the elbow from the motor to the outlet it only cost a few quid from eBay. It was from the karcher centre apparently


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine did the same, changed the head and seals (£18) and it still did it. .....binned it in the end.:wall:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I take it all these Karchers are out of warranty? I've just had the control unit replaced this week under warranty. Most Karcher warranties are 3 years but they offer a 5 year warranty every so often.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Question to all those pulsers.....how long is your supply hose?


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

GJM said:


> Question to all those pulsers.....how long is your supply hose?


think mine is 15m although its the same one ive always used not had this prob until recently


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

mine pulses but doesn't leak. I've been using it for 5 years like it and just turn it off when it pulses. 

Any ideas? i'd like to repair it as apart from this issue it still works!


----------



## feck_on_a_stick (Jul 30, 2010)

When mine pulsed I unscrewed the connector in the back where you connect your garden hose and cleaned out the filter iinside. I then connected the garden hose, disconnected the power hose at the front and let water run through the washer for 10 mins. 

It stopped pulsing after that, although it still makes a loud screeching sound when I release the trigger.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

cossienuts said:


> currently doing same as vxr tom
> 
> if its a £50 repair its prob scrap and id be best off to replace...hmm kranzle stand at waxstock then lol


Been playing with a few kranzles down at there store while doing my mates car and truck. Awesome machines, well worth the money IMO


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

cossienuts said:


> think mine is 15m although its the same one ive always used not had this prob until recently


Just curious as have been at people houses where they have cut down a hose so it looks neat, that doesn't do a washer any favours but it looks tidy


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Karcher have a "Used and Refurbed" section on their site. I got one from there after my first one went "Wibble!", did the pulsey thing and wet its self...

Got one form there and its blooming brilliant, I will use them again once my current machine dies.


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine has had this problem 3 times and everytime the control head HOUSING - Karcher 9036-304 has had an airline crack in it. I found the part for a very cheap price £5.06 delivered so a cheap fix http://www.cleanstuff.co.uk/cgi-bin...me_User_Spares_List_77.html#a9036304#a9036304
Most places charge 3 or 4 times the price for the part but as it's so cheap i'll carry on buying them as they inevitably fail.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

*Repair Video*

May be of use to some!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

shaziman said:


> May be of use to some!


These things wreck all the time, not suprised it looks like it's designed to give a dog a shower for 2 mins max


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

OOhnoo said:


> Mine has had this problem 3 times and everytime the control head HOUSING - Karcher 9036-304 has had an airline crack in it. I found the part for a very cheap price £5.06 delivered so a cheap fix http://www.cleanstuff.co.uk/cgi-bin...me_User_Spares_List_77.html#a9036304#a9036304
> Most places charge 3 or 4 times the price for the part but as it's so cheap i'll carry on buying them as they inevitably fail.


I dont suppose you have a pic of the offending item do you? I am sure its sthe same thing that has gone on mine but I cant see a part number on the part.... cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> I dont suppose you have a pic of the offending item do you? I am sure its sthe same thing that has gone on mine but I cant see a part number on the part.... cheers. :thumb:


Click on model on left hand side and it'll bring up parts and pics.

http://www.espares.co.uk/search/pressure-washers/karcher/p/1315/877


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

ouch £70 for the bit I need!! cheers for the link buddy :thumb:


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine was doing this but not leaking. Just to add a different twist, I convinced myself it was the control head (too much reading on the internet). Turned out it was much simpler than this. The gun was simply leaking and causing the pump to turn off/on hence the pulsing. New gun, about £17 I think and that was it sorted.

I know the OP's is leaking so probably not this but if you are having this issue, is your gun leaking? If so maybe try this first, swap the gun bit with a friend. I did and it saved me £££. 7 years in Karcher K3.97 is still going.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

scotty76 said:


> Mine was doing this but not leaking. Just to add a different twist, I convinced myself it was the control head (too much reading on the internet). Turned out it was much simpler than this. The gun was simply leaking and causing the pump to turn off/on hence the pulsing. New gun, about £17 I think and that was it sorted.


Thats interesting, mine similar, the machine pulses but doesn't leak at all. It goes strong and has done for many years. Where about was the gun leaking? I haven't noticed my gun leaking, but will check next time i wash the car


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine leaked and so did my friends and relatives both had more than one fail. Pumps all went and not economical to replace. Switched to cheap nilfisk with metal pumps cant say how well they are lasting as only 6 months in but the fitments are much nicer than the annoying spring loaded one on the Karcher.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

yeah im affriad mine is leaking too..... I know its the control head because I took it all to bits & got squirted in the face!! nilfisk here we come!


----------

